# Trackpad cover for MacBook?



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I wonder if any retailer in Canada carry that kind of thing.

Too bad those companies that makes those in US only use UPS.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I use 2 sticky notes, taped to the Mac! Works great.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

really? I should give it a try then

Thanks


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm bumping this as there's another option. A company called Power Support (POWER SUPPORT) makes a track pad film that is transparent and works very well. They're 14.95 at the Apple Store.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Try here, too:

Lap Tops:Apple

Best Skins Ever Home Page

bestskinsever


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are all good options!

I've only had my Macbook for 6 months or so, and my trackpad seems worn out. The texture is spotty and because of that performs oddly at times. Is this a common thing for Macbooks? If so, beyond skins and covers, are there any deterrents, or is a trackpad replacement even possible?

I don't mind it so much, and i'm completely used to it now. I guess the problem is i love the "look" of my Macbook, and the trackpad right now kind of ruins it!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

IIRC, you have to replace the entire top case if you want a new trackpad.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

And the entire top case means a new keyboard - it's a full unit. 

(Which was a pleasant surprise when I had my top case swapped due to the 1st-generation MacBook edge crack under warranty. My baby looks practically brand-new now... no dirt!).


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

The Apple Store (Canada) - Power Support Track Pad Film for MacBook (White)

Trackpad Film.


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

thx 4 the link - looks like a cool product

just ordered 2 (in case I destroy 1 - ha,ha,ha) 4 my (incoming) MB

thx again



HowEver said:


> Try here, too:
> 
> Lap Tops:Apple
> 
> ...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know off hand how much ti costs for a trackpad and keyboard replacement?


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Those are all good options!
> 
> I've only had my Macbook for 6 months or so, and my trackpad seems worn out. The texture is spotty and because of that performs oddly at times. Is this a common thing for Macbooks? If so, beyond skins and covers, are there any deterrents, or is a trackpad replacement even possible?
> 
> I don't mind it so much, and i'm completely used to it now. I guess the problem is i love the "look" of my Macbook, and the trackpad right now kind of ruins it!


My answer to preventing that is to just use a mouse whenever possible and keep the track pad clean


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

rec'd the bestskins palmrest+mouse pad cover & they are great

super-tight/exact cut, no loss whasoever re: mouse sensitivity and stays put

real simple install (just like puttin on a window tint or one of those automotive hood skins/stone chip protectors - exact same concept)

thx again 'however' 4 the link


----------

